# Walleye/Salmon/Duck Sea Nymph Makeover



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, got everything assembled, and all the wiring done. Just need to vacuum up the mess and catch some walleye. The flat sections will be where the new downriggers will go, I am just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

looks good...besides those two blue thing in the front :lol:


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Now you just need a generator and some high pressure sodium lights mounted to the front and you'll have a Salmon, Walleye, duck, bowfishing boat! :evil:

Ben


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

yellowbelly80 said:


> looks good...besides those two blue thing in the front :lol:


I know. I should find some green one's I guess.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

beenfarr said:


> Now you just need a generator and some high pressure sodium lights mounted to the front and you'll have a Salmon, Walleye, duck, bowfishing boat! :evil:
> 
> Ben


Na, I will wait for you to buy a rig. I will bring my own flotation devices though.:yikes:


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

This thing has to be collecting dust with all your house buying/moving... You want me to come pick it up and get it wet? 

JIM


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice job on the boat. I was a bit freaked out at first, it looks just like mine, right down to the paint job! The only photo I have with me shows the blind folded down. Sea Nymph 16R. Started out all aluminum with the "cool" stripes just like yours. 

Kind of weird, you live in Dbn Heights and I live in Dbn. You paint your boat to look like mine.... kind of creepy! 

Seriously, if you have not finalized your blind plans PM me and I will show you how mine works. 

The hump in the front is where the decoys ride. 

This is my first attempt to post a picture. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

Id like to see how your blind works BVG... I have two of them to build.

Here are some full size pics of cams boat.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

I built my blind out of one inch chromoly tubing and Hollander fittings. http://www.hollaender.com/index.cfm...e&page_id=EC24FDAE-CC9C-BA86-D8D542E83A8C403F

There are two cross bars mounted to the boat. One about 3 feet back from the bow and the other 1 foot ahead of the stern. I hinged two u shaped frames built of the same stuff from these cross bars. When the blind is down the frames lay right inside the edges of the boat. You can kind of see them in the picture but they are covered with fast grass. 

I ran netting from the frame (attached with cable ties) to the boat edge (attached with a few short tech screws). I attached fast grass to the netting with black cable ties. 

The blinds takes up 4-6 inched around the inside edge of the boat when it is down. 
To put the blind up, I just pull it up and tie it together with a piece of rope. 

Hook crossbars to boat. 
Need 4 No. 41 Adj. Flange (Wall Only)
http://www.hollaender.com/?page=flanges&r=1

Hinges 
Need 4 No. 17 Adj. Elbow or Tee Assembly
http://www.hollaender.com/index.cfm...e&page_id=EC24FDAE-CC9C-BA86-D8D542E83A8C403F

Elbows for moving frame 
Need 4 No. 3 Elbow
http://www.hollaender.com/index.cfm...e&page_id=EC24FDAE-CC9C-BA86-D8D542E83A8C403F

Tubing from old garage door torsion springs works well also. And it is cheap.

I will take some better pictures when I go up north in a couple of weeks.


----------

